# Giveaway



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Hi friends. I know I've been missing in action for a while. I've been dealing with my health lately, but I do drop in and read a bit and try to stay up-to-date. Soooo, to let you all know I still love you, I have 2 items for giveaway. I won't tell what they are, but sewers and quilters will love them. Put your name in the hopper and my daughters will pick 2 names for the prizes. The drawing will be Sat., July 25th at noon.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Hi Sancraft I miss reading your post. Did you ever sell your land and buy somewhere else?
Please put my name in the hopper.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

It is good to hear from you, I have been missing you please keep us posted. Please put my name to be in the hopper. Thank You.
bopeep


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

yes good to see you posting! Add my name too please!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Please add my name to the hopper. Good to see a post from you.

PQ


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Havn't been on here much myself. Back issues. Can't sit. Sorry you have been feeling poorly. I've been making a grandmothers flower garden standing at a raise stool. 

Please add my name to the hat.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

glad to see you posting. Hope you are feeling better. Hi to the girls.

And I'm going to leave the giveaway for the others as I'm blessed with too much stuff right now.


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

please add me to the list


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Good to have you back. Hope your health gets better! 
Put my name in the hopper!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I feel the same way Sancraft. My parents have moved in with us. DH had cancer surgery and the garden is killing me! Glad to see your post. Please add my name.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Please put my name in the hat! Thanks!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Sending prayers for you for better health. 
I'd be tickled to have my name included in your give-away.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

Drop my name in the hopper. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Also sending prayers and please put my name in the kitty.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww I am sorry to hear about your health problems. Here's to a quick recovery time! I just got back from vacation at the beach, and I tell ya, walking on the sand and fighting the waves does NOT help your hips if you have RA! Please add my name to you list. Thanks for offering these up!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Please add me too....I hope you have better days than bad ones !!


----------



## house06 (Jan 4, 2007)

welcome back! would you add my name too? Thank you.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Good to hear from you. Please add my name to the list. Hope you are feeling better soon. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## tinytaylorranch (Apr 29, 2009)

Please put my name in the Hat!:bouncy:

Sherone
Tiny Taylor Ranch


www.tinytaylorranch.etsy.com
www.taylorscountrystore.blogspot.com
www.youravon.com/sheronetaylor


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Put my name in the hat please!
Thanks!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Please add my name also!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

It is always good to see a post from you. Please add my name.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Please add my name, Thanks


----------



## dragonfly65 (Sep 29, 2002)

Add my name too please.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Please add my name. I am just getting back into sewing since I inherited a bunch of fabric.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

Please add my name too!

Thank You,

Marsha


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I'm not a quilter but I sew, would either item work for me? If so, add my name.

Good to see your post.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

please add me to your list! Hope ya get to feeling better soon!


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

Please add my name too. I love surprises!!


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Please add my name to the hopper. Hope your health is better. Blessings, firegirl


----------



## Lisa86 (Apr 13, 2009)

Please add my name. Thanks!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Cool! If I am not too late, please add my name!


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

So glad to see you back! Please add my name too! Thanks!
Rita


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

So great to see you posting, Sandra, and I hope you get feeling good soon! I, like Angie don't have room for any more stuff, so I'm passing, just wanted to say hi and welcome back! jan in Co


----------

